# Play more golf memberships



## ademac (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi
Have any of you guys got any experience or opinions on the "play more golf" memberships?
There are a couple of clubs in my area that are involved in it.
I am recently just returning to golf after around 4 years out and with a new baby due next week funds will be tight for the foreseeable.
I'd like to play a bit more competitively than just social golf and it would be nice to get a handicap again so this looks like it could possibly be a good way to go. 
Any opinions or experience with the company/set up etc gratefully received.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 31, 2017)

I haven't heard of this, have you got a link ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2017)

ademac said:



			Hi
Have any of you guys got any experience or opinions on the "play more golf" memberships?
There are a couple of clubs in my area that are involved in it.
I am recently just returning to golf after around 4 years out and with a new baby due next week funds will be tight for the foreseeable.
I'd like to play a bit more competitively than just social golf and it would be nice to get a handicap again so this looks like it could possibly be a good way to go. 
Any opinions or experience with the company/set up etc gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...

Some ok courses there. Not had any experience of the company but if money and chances to play are tight then why not and then top up points as we got into next year and longer nights return


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 31, 2017)

On Tour is the guy to ask, it works for him.


----------



## MrC (Oct 31, 2017)

ademac said:



			Hi
Have any of you guys got any experience or opinions on the "play more golf" memberships?
There are a couple of clubs in my area that are involved in it.
I am recently just returning to golf after around 4 years out and with a new baby due next week funds will be tight for the foreseeable.
I'd like to play a bit more competitively than just social golf and it would be nice to get a handicap again so this looks like it could possibly be a good way to go. 
Any opinions or experience with the company/set up etc gratefully received.
		
Click to expand...


I joined in in the summer with my brother and 2 friends have joined since

works really well for us as you can get benefits of the membership a cheaper price. We play every other weekend so wouldn't get the value out of a full membership 

we get treated well around the club so nothing to complain about

I would check in advance that you like the course and that you will be able to book the tee off times you want and how many points it costs per round (e.g. In the summer a weekend round is 8 points before 11am or 6 after so unless one of us needs an early start we tee off at 11.03am if we can!

anything else you want to know I be happy to help if I can

make sure you get a points deal to start and refer a friend (easy 10 points extra)


----------



## rob_golf1 (Oct 31, 2017)

My membership was like Â£100 to join and then I only pay each time I play. For somebody who can only play at the weekend (no time for golf in the week due to long commute) it works out great for me. I still get a CONGU handicap, entrance into all competitions and I can play as many away day courses as I like without feeling guilty that I'm already spending Â£100 a month on a membership.


----------



## ademac (Nov 1, 2017)

Cheers guys. Sounds ideal for me at this stage.
I know 2 of the courses well, just a case of finding out how easy or difficult it is getting a game with members as I will most likely be joining on my own and that will have a big say in which one I decide to join. 
Thanks again.


----------



## PCWOX (Nov 1, 2017)

What are the courses you are looking at out of interest?


----------



## OnTour (Nov 1, 2017)

full_throttle said:



			On Tour is the guy to ask, it works for him.
		
Click to expand...

It does ðŸ‘

Works at Ullesthorpe for me, 8pts on a comp day Â£24 but free's up at least a grand to wonder around the midlands playing opens, medals, pairs etc. Only downside for me is the 20 away points. I really don't want to be pushed into playing friendly golf at Â£4 a point. The matrix works great for off peak times. 

Winter golf its mega cheap on the matrix.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2017)

I nearly joined the scheme at my old course, Linden Hall in Northumberland. I had been a member there for two years but the membership I was on was limited and I wanted to play comps. I looked into Playmore quite a bit to find the catch but there was not one. The key is how many points your course needs to play a round. Linden was low so the scheme made great sense. At other courses, less so. I've spoken to a few people now who are on the scheme and it really does what it says and they feel fully part of the their clubs. 

In the end I joined another club but if I had to move again I would most likely go back to Linden on the Playmore scheme.

One tip for you, if you are thinking of joining then register with them. They are always doing joining offers so you get extra points when you join and they will email the offers across. They also have a referral scheme for new members which gain you extra points so find someone, perhaps on here, and you both win. Either way you should be able to get more than the standard amount of points when you sign up.


----------



## ademac (Nov 1, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			What are the courses you are looking at out of interest?
		
Click to expand...

Studley wood and hadden hill.
I know Studley is the better course, just weighing up cost etc as its more points to play it.


----------



## ademac (Nov 1, 2017)

OnTour said:



			It does ðŸ‘

Works at Ullesthorpe for me, 8pts on a comp day Â£24 but free's up at least a grand to wonder around the midlands playing opens, medals, pairs etc. Only downside for me is the 20 away points. I really don't want to be pushed into playing friendly golf at Â£4 a point. The matrix works great for off peak times. 

Winter golf its mega cheap on the matrix.
		
Click to expand...

The away points are a bit off putting if I'm honest.
Studley wood is 12pts on the days that I am likely to play which seems a lot. 
Plenty to think about.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2017)

ademac said:



			Studley wood and hadden hill.
I know Studley is the better course, just weighing up cost etc as its more points to play it.
		
Click to expand...

take a close look at how busy studley gets and whether you will be able to get a game regularly when you want, it become a very busy golf course. some of the guys i know from when i was a member have gone down the road to magnolia park as far easier to get a game when you want. always been a very friendly welcoming place to play


----------



## ademac (Nov 1, 2017)

fundy said:



			take a close look at how busy studley gets and whether you will be able to get a game regularly when you want, it become a very busy golf course. some of the guys i know from when i was a member have gone down the road to magnolia park as far easier to get a game when you want. always been a very friendly welcoming place to play
		
Click to expand...

Good shout. A guy at work is a member at studley so I am planning on bending his ear a bit.
In terms of quality it is much better than hadden hill but if its tough to get a game then probably not worth it.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm looking at a course near me that does this. Congo H/c maintained. Enough points for 12 weekend comps leaving Â£500 to play when and where I please. What to do what to do......


----------



## richbeech (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been a PMG member for the last 12 months. My local course is Wycwhood Park near Crewe in Cheshire. 

IMO the PMG membership isn't designed for competitive weekend golf, it's meant for those who can't or don't play golf every weekend and just play social rounds when the weather is nice or in the evenings in the summer. 

You need to check what the peak and off peak rates are for playing your 'home' course but I can't imagine them been much different to Wychwood. You pay Â£325 for 100 points so that's Â£3.25 per point. 

If you play in the evenings in the summer after 5pm it's only 2 points per round which is great (Â£6.50 for a round of golf!) I think it's 4 or 5 points after 3pm which is still very good. 

However, as I found out, if you want to play in some comps as you said then that'll be 8 points. So that works out at Â£26 plus your Â£5 entry so Â£31 per comp which in real terms is more expensive that someone playing them on a full membership. Say you play 2 comps a month that's Â£62 a month and 16 points off your total excluding any social rounds that you do. 

Bare in mind you only get 80 "home" points, 20 of your points are away points to be used at any other de-vere course and you can't swap them. So on that basis you can only do 10 comps again excluding if you play any other social rounds. On that basis the membership would last you about 5 months.

When I took out the PMG membership I didn't count on me becoming so obsessed with the game and playing as much as I did and more importantly, when I did. I started playing pretty much every weekend at peak time and just burnt through my points in no time whatsoever. When I actually worked it out it was much easier to become a full member and that was at a course that is nearly Â£1000 a year. A full membership is Â£78 a month so I've only really got to play in 3 competitions to get my money's worth excluding any other social rounds I play with my friends which I do of course. 

So in summary if you play now and again when the weather is nice or even an odd game through the winter but are able to play twilight rounds in the summer then they're worth it. If you're going to play at weekends at peak times then they aren't.


----------



## PCWOX (Nov 1, 2017)

Studley is definitely a lot better course than Hadden Hill, but it can get busy there that is true.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 1, 2017)

ademac said:



			The away points are a bit off putting if I'm honest.
Studley wood is 12pts on the days that I am likely to play which seems a lot. 
Plenty to think about.
		
Click to expand...

They had an offer till yesterday if you renewed they would convert the 20 away points to home points. So when I renew in march I'm going to ask if this can be done ðŸ‘ giving me a few extra comps. 

As said this isn't for the golfer who wants to play twice a week etc but works for the guy who wants his handicap maintained and plays away days more than at home 

I've got a spread sheet I spent Â£1600 last year and currently at Â£1100 this year with a few winter series events left. 

Works for me ðŸ‘


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 1, 2017)

After much thought I signed up for this, and so far so good! I tried looking around online for reviews, but found very little.

Others have stated most of the benefits/pit falls so I'll just go with what I've found, from my experience.

They have more offers than dfs, which means you always get more than the 80/20 home away split. I managed to get 100/20 which depending on when you play could be up to 5 18 hole rounds extra.

Booking is so easy, (I'm not sure if others are the same) we book through pmg for social rounds and through the club for competitions. 

I think we're only allowed to play 12 Weekend comps a year, and you cannot win a club major. You are allowed to win all midweek comps (except the first 3 you play in)

I have had problems logging in my score through the computer, don't know whether it's a pmg thing or the club. No major hassle as you just write down on the card that it wouldn't let you enter the card.

Overall it suits me right now, I only play in the comps as I play most of my social golf at a local muni. 

Biggest thing i think, is if you plan on playing more than once a week or mainly at weekends then I don't think this is for you


----------



## ademac (Nov 1, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			After much thought I signed up for this, and so far so good! I tried looking around online for reviews, but found very little.

Others have stated most of the benefits/pit falls so I'll just go with what I've found, from my experience.

They have more offers than dfs, which means you always get more than the 80/20 home away split. I managed to get 100/20 which depending on when you play could be up to 5 18 hole rounds extra.

Booking is so easy, (I'm not sure if others are the same) we book through pmg for social rounds and through the club for competitions. 

I think we're only allowed to play 12 Weekend comps a year, and you cannot win a club major. You are allowed to win all midweek comps (except the first 3 you play in)

I have had problems logging in my score through the computer, don't know whether it's a pmg thing or the club. No major hassle as you just write down on the card that it wouldn't let you enter the card.

Overall it suits me right now, I only play in the comps as I play most of my social golf at a local muni. 

Biggest thing i think, is if you plan on playing more than once a week or mainly at weekends then I don't think this is for you
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for your opinion mate, its appreciated.
I will probably only play 2-3 times a month but I would like a competitive element to my golf and I'd like an official handicap again so I think this will be the way forward for me.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 1, 2017)

I'll add I spoke to the club I joined prior to signing up, and confirmed I'd be able to win if it happened. I did need to book comp days through the golf manager as they shut it to prevent you booking a four ball. 

Anything other than sat, sun comps I book through pmg. System at ucgc works great and its been great playing with some lovely people &#128077;


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 1, 2017)

OnTour said:



			I'll add I spoke to the club I joined prior to signing up, and confirmed I'd be able to win if it happened. I did need to book comp days through the golf manager as they shut it to prevent you booking a four ball. 

Anything other than sat, sun comps I book through pmg. System at ucgc works great and *its been great playing with some lovely people *&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Argh, thanks :thup:


----------



## MrC (Nov 2, 2017)

Away points - I have seen some negativity but for us we are looking at it as a couple of days of golfing holiday so we think they are really good


----------



## OnTour (Nov 2, 2017)

MrC said:



			Away points - I have seen some negativity but for us we are looking at it as a couple of days of golfing holiday so we think they are really good
		
Click to expand...

Nice, I'm hoping the give me an option to convert them in March. We do get a slight saving compared to green fees at away clubs 

Ramsdale, Derby was Â£26 Â£52 for both and I used 10 points for two so Â£40 (away points if you rebuy are
 Â£4 a point)


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 2, 2017)

The thing is with the points, you are looking at this the wrong way. Congu H/C, summer comps at the weekend, and then a shed load of money to spend ANYWHERE YOU WANT. Use online booking things to get great prices. I usually play (well this year about ten other courses) so that's another Â£150 on top of course membership, whereas it could now be incorporated into my Â£500 saved on membership. 
No brainer for me, but I'm a flaky thing and still feel the pull of my course.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 2, 2017)

Downside is this stunning autumn weather and the last time I played my home course was 8th October, when my points ran dry, but they lasted from 10th Feb. And I feel buying more is a waste through winter. 

Just not enough winter opens to be had ðŸ˜•  at least the spreadsheet looks healthy this month compared to last over Â£200 spent on golf events.


----------



## Carl140284 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm looking at joining up to Playmore Golf this month and was wondering if anyone had a "refer a friend" code for us each to get 10 points?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 4, 2018)

This feels a stupid question but can you use the 80 home points to play away or is it only the 20 away points and any top up vouchers? I read it as being inflexible between the two but wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## OnTour (Jan 5, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			This feels a stupid question but can you use the 80 home points to play away or is it only the 20 away points and any top up vouchers? I read it as being inflexible between the two but wasn't 100% sure.
		
Click to expand...

Best to ask, I'd guess not TBH. away points cost more Â£4 compared to Â£3 for home. you can buy away points only after initial membership. 

Carl you just need to get the persons email address who puts you in contact with PMG and you both get them, no codes etc, hope that helps.


----------



## woody69 (Jan 5, 2018)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			This feels a stupid question but can you use the 80 home points to play away or is it only the 20 away points and any top up vouchers? I read it as being inflexible between the two but wasn't 100% sure.
		
Click to expand...

Unless they have changed things, you could only use your "away" points away and home points at your home course. It's one of the reasons (not the only) I gave it up as I was effectively buying 80 pts rather than 100.


----------



## Carl140284 (Jan 5, 2018)

Spoke to the PMG rep for my area today and there are loads of offers on at the moment (for instance, he said I could get 140 points to start). One thing he did say was that you could now use all 100 points at "home" instead if you wanted. I like the idea of a few "away" points as there are a couple of courses near me, but it's what works best for you.


----------



## Rob84 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi All,

Been thinking about PMG for a while and for me playing around twice a month it would seem ideal at my local course (Wychwood Park, Crewe) gain a Handicap as it's been many years as a Pay as you Play and the odd club comp.

Does anyone want a referral for a extra 10 points?

Rob


----------



## Mac90 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi all, is anybody a member of playmoregolf? If so give me a shout so we can get some free points. 
Cheers


----------



## Mac90 (Jun 25, 2020)

If anybody wants to use my referral and gain 15 free points. Dm me


----------



## IainP (Jun 25, 2020)

If you look in profile posts (on my view they're below the normal threads), there were a couple of guys discussing PMG recently


----------



## Svenska (Aug 12, 2020)

I sadly did this last year and made a huge error on the course I selected as my home course. Ullesthorpe is the absolute pits and I've ended up only playing 4 times in 11 months. Thankfully my club nearest to me is now offering a lifestyle membership which offers me a similar sort of package.

If anyone wants a referral though to get free points etc then let me know as it doesn't expire for another 6/7 weeks.


----------



## doublebogey7 (Aug 12, 2020)

Svenska said:



			I sadly did this last year and made a huge error on the course I selected as my home course. Ullesthorpe is the absolute pits and I've ended up only playing 4 times in 11 months. Thankfully my club nearest to me is now offering a lifestyle membership which offers me a similar sort of package.

If anyone wants a referral though to get free points etc then let me know as it doesn't expire for another 6/7 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised you feel that way about Ullesthorpe always found it in decent nick and very friendly, not the best in the area but certainly not the worst.  Where have you joined?


----------



## shane3003 (Aug 12, 2020)

I joined my club through PMG this year for the flexibility and cost saving, the points matrix looked like it would work well for me when I joined in March. But then in June they changed the points matrix and it doubled / tripled. Now it makes it really expensive per round and not what I thought I was getting. 
The idea is great and I’m sure works, but be careful the club can change the points matrix without notice.


----------



## Davidjp89 (Aug 20, 2020)

Can a member send me their email to use as a referral code please


----------



## slowhand (Aug 20, 2020)

My club are pulling out of the PMG scheme, as PMG changed their model without warning, meaning the clubs lost a lot of revenue. Our club increased the points as they also felt it was giving away golf too cheaply for out club. They are replacing it with an in house flexible membership category, so I'll wait and see what the costs are (I have a feeling it will be a lot more expensive)


----------



## charlieag (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve just signed up now- hoping to get a few rounds in before the next lockdown! If anyone wants the refer a friend offer (10 free points each) let me know!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

charlieag said:



			I’ve just signed up now- hoping to get a few rounds in before the next lockdown! If anyone wants the refer a friend offer (10 free points each) let me know!
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh ill take them off you, if you don't mind? Ill dm you

Edit, just realised its referral for new members. I'm already a member so missed the boat! Doh!


----------



## charlieag (Apr 8, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Ooooh ill take them off you, if you don't mind? Ill dm you

Edit, just realised its referral for new members. I'm already a member so missed the boat! Doh!
		
Click to expand...

I think if you’re already a member you can put in that someone referred you, and get the points anyway! So long as you haven’t already put a referral thing in?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 8, 2021)

charlieag said:



			I think if you’re already a member you can put in that someone referred you, and get the points anyway! So long as you haven’t already put a referral thing in?
		
Click to expand...

I did that with my brother in law last year so think I've already taken advantage of that unfortunately.

Thanks for the offer though!


----------

